# That Sugar Film. Video documentario sullo zucchero.



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Ve lo ricordate "Super Size Me", La video inchiesta/documentario sui cibi serviti da McDonald's? Il protagonista è tornato ed ha confezionato una nuova inchiesta. Questa volta sullo zucchero. O meglio, su quei cibi confezionati che vengono fatti passare come dietetici e salutari ma che, in realtà, contengono quantità spropositate di zucchero. Cosa succede al nostro organismo se, tramite questi cibi (mangiati soprattutto da bambini e adolescenti) si arriva, inconsapevolmente, ad assumere 40 cucchiaini di zucchero al giorno?

Gli effetti, catastrofici, sono visibili tutti nel documentario.

Lo potete vedere qui in basso al secondo post. Per il momento, è solo in inglese. Quando uscirà, inseriremo anche la versione con sottotitoli in italiano.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Butcher (18 Agosto 2015)

Grande! Domani cercherò di vederlo in inglese, se non ci capisco niente attenderò i sub.


----------

